# net sugar, or bubble sugar



## ecolee01 (May 11, 2007)

Does anyone know the technique for making net sugar using Isomalt and silpats?


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i lay a silpat on a baking sheet. 
rub gel food coloring into isomalt to distibute color evenly. 
sprinkle isomalt on silpat. 
lay another silpat ontop of the isomalt with the textured side up. creating an isomalt sandwich. 
bake on 325 or 350 until the isomalt starts to boil and create bubbles. remove from oven. let cool. carefully remove silpat and break up isomalt in the shap you need.


**i would recommend practicing with a small amout of uncolored isomalt first!


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

i read one technique for making bubbled sugar that involved putting a thin layer of a very high proof alcohol (151) and then putting the sugar over that. The heat evaporates the alcohol and leaves the sugar bubbly for you.


----------



## chefraz (May 10, 2007)

YouTube - EWALD NOTTER classI've used them both, its funny . I thought I was the only one to rub the color into the Ismalt.. but I do. bake for 15 minutes then place a secound silpat on top, the wieght of the silpat spreads the isomalt out and it bubbles at the same time bake for five more minutes take out ,cool if you need it thinner you can press with an oven mit over the top of the silpat sheet. there is another way .take a sheet of partchment paper, and crumple it up in a ball then smooth it out some, pour the hot isomalt in a band at the top of the sheet , then slowly shake the sugarholding it up little by little. the air that is trapped in the creases of the paper will cause the suage to bubble. the more you shake the more bubbling will happen.:look:


----------



## vapour (May 3, 2007)

another method you can use is to use glucose.. just spray a silpat mat with nonstick spray, then put blobs of glucose here and there about 1 inch in diameter.. you can probably fit about 6 blobs on a full sheet pan cuz they spread a lot.

then bake in a moderate oven about 350 about 5 mins or so, let cool until pliable, then peel off. the effect is bubbly, almost transparent, and almost looks like stained glass the tuille is so thin... it also wont get sticky in humidweather


----------

